# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Howdy bots for Slack, XOXCO Inc., Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - XOXCO Inc.

Website - howdy.ai

twitter.com/howdyai

----------


## Airicist

Article "Start automating your business tasks with Slack"
What will the automated workplace look like?

by Ben Brown
June 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Next Phase Of UX: Designing Chatbot Personalities"
 When the conversation is the interface, experience design is all about crafting the right words. 

by John Pavlus
January 5, 2016

----------

